# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Two Islands of Erechia

## Giacomo Togna Marcone

Hi everyone, im new here on the guild, i want to share my passion for drawing with all you.
Please leave comments advices and critics, they are extremely helpful for me. Thanks a lot.
Giacomo 
PS: sorry for the previous post again now i attached the pictures. :Smile: 
Instagram: gtm.creativearts

----------


## Redrobes

I am glad you persisted and got some images attached as those maps are very good !

----------


## Adfor

You've got a lot to be proud of, your work is very clean!  Do you dabble in any color mediums?

IR

----------


## Giacomo Togna Marcone

Thank very much I appreciate it a lot

----------


## Giacomo Togna Marcone

Thank you, I usually don't use colors, but I'm this last week I actually felt like I want to start using them a bit. I ll see but thank you I appreciate a lot your comments.

----------

